# ’’’’’’ ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأأأأأأأأأأأأة :) :) :) :)  :) :) :) :) :) :) :)



## اني بل (28 أغسطس 2007)

ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأة 

ابتسمت كيلوباترا .. ففتنت قيصر روما .. وأودت بحياة انطونيو.. 
وهزت اكبر امبرطورية عرفها التاريخ . 


أبتسمت دليلة لشمشون الجبار ..داهية عصره .. فخر لها ساجدا .. 
ودب في عينيه النعاس .. وهو على ركبتيها فسلبته قوته وأذلته لإعدائه 


ابتسمت اًن بولين لهنري الثامن < ملك انجلترا > فثار على البابا و الكنيسة و الدولة وثار على التقاليد 
جمعاء وهو يقول : 
أبتسامة الحسناء أصدق انباًء من الكتب 



ابتسمت < لولا مونتيز > للملك < لودفيج الاول > ملك بافاريا 
فسحرته من الوهلة الاولى ودمرته في ايامه الاخيرة ففقد هيبته كملك وأضطر ان يتنازل عن العرش 


أبتسمت حسناء لنابليون كانت تدس له مسدساً 
فأطفأت في صدره نار الانتقام .. واكتفى بقوله لها : لقد أردت الفتك بالامراطور .. فأخفيت سلاحك .. فمغفرة لك ايتها الفتاة الجميلة 


أبتسمت ماري ملكة اسكتلندا .. ففتنت القواد .. والعظماء ورجال الحاشية 
فدب الحسد والانقسام لإجلها بين الرجال القصر وسجل التاريخ للأسرة المالكة وصمة عار لم يعرف مثلها التاريخ منذ عهد كليوباترا .. 
وتبسمت اخيرا تلك الملكة الشابة الحسناء النسمة الاخيرة من حياتها ... 
بين النطع و فأس الجلاد .... 


أبتسمت مدام < ركاميه > في عصر .. كان العالم بأسره يعبد باريس 
فقام عظماء باريس وابطالها عن بكرة ابيهم يعبدونها 


وابتسمت < بوبيا > لنيرون الامبراطور الروماني الشهير .. فأختل عقله .. واضطرب فكرة .. وحاول قتل أمه الامبراطورة من أجلها ​




منقووول​


----------



## ارووجة (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ’’’’’’ ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأأأأأأأأأأأأة        *

يعني احسن شي مانبتسم ^_^ هههههههههه

ميرسي عالموضوع الحلوو


----------



## Ramzi (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ’’’’’’ ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأأأأأأأأأأأأة        *

موضوع حلو و جديد علي
شكرا ً يا Joyful Song
..................................
 ويحكى ان سميرة ابتسمت لفتحي و تجوزا وكان زواجهم فاشلا ً

انا ما بعرف مين سميرة و فتحي


----------



## اني بل (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ’’’’’’ ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأأأأأأأأأأأأة        *

اروووجة شكراً ليك على مرورك الحلو
وعلى فكرة شكرا على مساعدتك بموضوع الصور...اخيراً نجحت​:99:   30:​


----------



## اني بل (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ’’’’’’ ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأأأأأأأأأأأأة        *

موضوع حلو و جديد علي
شكرا ً يا Joyful Song
..................................
ويحكى ان سميرة ابتسمت لفتحي و تجوزا وكان زواجهم فاشلا ً

انا ما بعرف مين سميرة و فتحي 
ههههههههههههههههههه مشاركة لذيذة اوي يا Ramzi :smil12:  :t33:​
شكراً لمرورك​


----------



## lousa188114 (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ’’’’’’ ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأأأأأأأأأأأأة        *

لذيذ الموضوع قوي مرسي جدا 
يعني لما مانبتسمش تقولوا علينا نكدين و نجيب النحس 
ولما نبتسم تقولوا بنخرب الدنيا 
يعني نعمل اية بس حيرتونا معاكم 
بس موضوع بجد زي العسل :smil12:


----------



## *malk (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ’’’’’’ ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأأأأأأأأأأأأة        *

*انا مش هبتسم تانى هضحك بس*
*الموضوع حلو اوى*
*شكراااااااااااااا*


----------



## farawala (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ’’’’’’ ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأأأأأأأأأأأأة        *

شكرا Joyful song على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## اني بل (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ’’’’’’ ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأأأأأأأأأأأأة        *



lousa188114 قال:


> لذيذ الموضوع قوي مرسي جدا
> يعني لما مانبتسمش تقولوا علينا نكدين و نجيب النحس
> ولما نبتسم تقولوا بنخرب الدنيا
> يعني نعمل اية بس حيرتونا معاكم
> بس موضوع بجد زي العسل :smil12:



اكيد اكيد الابتسامة في النهاية تفضل احسن من العبوس   :fun_lol:

وزي ما بتعرفي ابتسامة عن ابتسامة بتفرق :big4: صح...​

شكرا لتعليقك اللذيذ


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ’’’’’’ ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأأأأأأأأأأأأة        *

اية حكايتكوا في مواضيع الابتسامة النهاردة تاني موضوع عن الابتسامة 
عموما الموضوع جميل واوعي واحدة تبتسملك 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## اني بل (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ’’’’’’ ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأأأأأأأأأأأأة        *

اية حكايتكوا في مواضيع الابتسامة النهاردة تاني موضوع عن الابتسامة 
عموما الموضوع جميل واوعي واحدة تبتسملك 
ههههههههههه

شكرا عالرد يا yoyo هو في احلى من مواضيع الايتسامة والفرح والمرح :t33:  :smil12: :yahoo:[/CENTER]​


----------



## اني بل (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ’’’’’’ ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأأأأأأأأأأأأة        *

:Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## Coptic Princess (30 أغسطس 2007)

*Re: ’’’’’’ ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأأأأأأأأأأأأة          :*

ههههههههههههه
طيب الرجاله ديه طلعت بلاليصص وعملت المهازل ديه احنا مالنا..اديك قلتها هما :closedeye:closedeyeابتسمو مش اكتر
:08::08:ملقوش ف الورد عيب قاللو يا احمر الخدين ​ 
موضوع ظريف..الرب يباركك​


----------



## اني بل (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ’’’’’’ ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأأأأأأأأأأأأة        *

شكرا على مرورك وتعليقك اللذيذ يا C. Princess 

 :Love_Mailbox: :t33:​


----------



## rana1981 (4 فبراير 2009)

*ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*

*
 ابتسمت كليوباترا... ففتنت قيصر روما... وأودت بحياه انطونيو... وهزمت أكبر امبراطورية عرفها التاريخ 

. 

ابتسمت دليله لشمشون الجبار داهيه عصره.. فخر صريعا... ودب في عينيه النعاس  

فسلبته  قوته وأذلته لأعدائه 

. 

ابتسمت آن بولين لهنري الثامن ملك انجلترا فثار علي البابا والكنيسه والدوله وثار علي التقاليد جمعاء 

. 

ابتسمت لولا مونتيز للملك لودفيج الاول ملك بافاريا فسحرته من الوهله الأولى ودمرته في أيامه الأخيره ففقد هيبته كملك واضطر أن يتنازل عن العرش 

. 

ابتسمت حسناء كانت تدس مسدسا لتقتل نابليون فأطفأت في صدره نار الانتقام.. واكتفى بقوله لها وهو علي شفى الموت: لقد أردت الفتك بالامبراطور فأخفيت سلاحك .. فمغفرة لك أيتها الفتاة الجميلة 

. 

ابتسمت ماري ملكة اسكتلندا ... ففتنت القواد... والعظماء ورجال الحاشية فدب الحسد والانتقام لأجلها بين رجال القصر وسجل التاريخ للأسرة المالكة وصمة عار لم يعرف مثلها التاريخ منذ عهد كليوباترا 

. 

ابتسمت هيلين إلى بيرس الطروادي فخطفها... ونشبت حرب طرواده الشهيره أشهر حرب في تاريخ اليونان 

. 

وأخيرا حين ابتسمت بوبيا الحسناء لنيرون الإمبراطور الروماني الشهير اختل عقله واضطرب فكره وقتل أمه..ثم أحرق روما. *​


----------



## youhnna (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*

موضوع جميل رانا اخشى على المنتدى من ابتسامتك ركز يا زعيم هههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده الابتسامه بتاعتنا ممكن تدمرهم على كده
عشان يخلوا بالهم بقا
جميل موضوعك يا رنا*


----------



## Sameh Guirguis (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*

*يا بخت من بكانى وبكى عليا ، ولا ابتسم فى وشى وضحك التاريخ عليا

دعوه لجميع البنات الرجاء ممنوع الابتسام

وشكرا*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*

*ههههههههههههههههههه
اية الابتسامات اللي ودت الناس في داهية دي

علي فكرة نسيتي تقولي علي ابتسامة مونيكا ل بل كلينتون اللي فضحتة ههههههههههههه

هتخوفيهم مننا لية يا رانا

مرسي يا جميلة​*


----------



## foba h (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*



> *يا بخت من بكانى وبكى عليا ، ولا ابتسم فى وشى وضحك التاريخ عليا
> 
> دعوه لجميع البنات الرجاء ممنوع الابتسام*


i like that comment same7 
good job rana​


----------



## Sameh Guirguis (5 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*



foba h قال:


> ​i like that comment same7
> good job rana​



*مع الاعتذار لجميع البنات لا اقصد منعهم طبعا من الابتسام

هو الانسان يعرف يعيش من غير ابتسامه المرأه ؟؟*

*ههههههههههه فهمنى طبعا*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*

ههههههههههههههه

ميرررررسى على الابتسامات الالى تودى فى داهيه 

ربنا يستر علينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (5 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*

هي دي ابتسامات ولا قنابل مسمومة؟؟
ماحدش يضحك لنا تاني الواحد مش ناقص كوارث ههههههههه
موضوع جميل يا رنا ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## rana1981 (5 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*



youhnna قال:


> موضوع جميل رانا اخشى على المنتدى من ابتسامتك ركز يا زعيم هههههههههههه



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يرعاك*​


----------



## rana1981 (5 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*



swety koky girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ده الابتسامه بتاعتنا ممكن تدمرهم على كده
> عشان يخلوا بالهم بقا
> جميل موضوعك يا رنا*


*
شكرا يا قمر نورررررررررررررتي ا لموضوع*​


----------



## rana1981 (5 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*



sameh guirguis قال:


> *يا بخت من بكانى وبكى عليا ، ولا ابتسم فى وشى وضحك التاريخ عليا
> 
> دعوه لجميع البنات الرجاء ممنوع الابتسام
> 
> وشكرا*



*هههههههههههه شو خفت 
شكرا على مروك*​


----------



## rana1981 (5 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> اية الابتسامات اللي ودت الناس في داهية دي
> 
> علي فكرة نسيتي تقولي علي ابتسامة مونيكا ل بل كلينتون اللي فضحتة ههههههههههههه
> ...



*شكرا حبيبتي على مشاركتك 
لا ماعم خوفهن  بس خليهن ياخدوا حذرن مننا*​


----------



## rana1981 (5 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*



foba h قال:


> ​i like that comment same7
> good job rana​



*شكرا على مرورك
 الرب يرعاك*​


----------



## rana1981 (5 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*



kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرررررسى على الابتسامات الالى تودى فى داهيه
> 
> ...



*شكرا كوكو على مرورك
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## SALVATION (5 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*

_ههههههههههههه
استرها علينا يارب
مشكوره كتييير رانا​_


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (5 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*

*"الشيطان يكفيه عشر ساعات ليخدع رجلاً........والمرأة يكفيها ساعة واحدة لتخدع عشرة شياطين.....مثل الماني .*"
هههههههههه موضوع جميل يا رنا شكرا ليكي


----------



## rana1981 (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> هي دي ابتسامات ولا قنابل مسمومة؟؟
> ماحدش يضحك لنا تاني الواحد مش ناقص كوارث ههههههههه
> موضوع جميل يا رنا ربنا يبارك تعبك​



*شكرا بجد على مرورك
الرب يرعاك​*


----------



## rana1981 (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ههههههههههههه
> استرها علينا يارب
> مشكوره كتييير رانا​_



*شكرا توني على مشاركتك
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## rana1981 (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> *"الشيطان يكفيه عشر ساعات ليخدع رجلاً........والمرأة يكفيها ساعة واحدة لتخدع عشرة شياطين.....مثل الماني .*"
> هههههههههه موضوع جميل يا رنا شكرا ليكي



*اي شو هل المثل هاد
شكرا على مرورك​*


----------



## DEMIANA BOULES (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*

*ميرسى رنا الموضوع جميل وأتمنى أن تبتسم كل النساء لرجالهن فى آن واحد

ناس متجيش إلا بالإبتسامة ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*

*موضوع جميييييييييييييييييل يارنو
وفعلا الابتسامة مطلوبة من الطرفين عشان الحياة تمشى 
مش علطوووول مكشرة فى وشه ههههههههههه
ميرسى حبيبتى عالموضوع حتى لو كانت النتيجة من الضحك زى اللى فوق ​*


----------



## just member (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*

*ههههههههههه*
*انتى متأكدة انهم بيبتسموا بس*
*هههههههههه*
*ان ماظنش هيك خالص*
*شكرا ليكى وللموضوع اللى ابتساماتة دمار فى دمار هاد*
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## rana1981 (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*



demiana boules قال:


> *ميرسى رنا الموضوع جميل وأتمنى أن تبتسم كل النساء لرجالهن فى آن واحد
> 
> ناس متجيش إلا بالإبتسامة ههههههههههههههه​*



*هههههههههههههه شكرا على مرورك *​


----------



## rana1981 (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*



come with me قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *انتى متأكدة انهم بيبتسموا بس*
> *هههههههههه*
> *ان ماظنش هيك خالص*
> ...



*شكرا يا جو على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة*​


----------



## rana1981 (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*



bent el3dra قال:


> *موضوع جميييييييييييييييييل يارنو
> وفعلا الابتسامة مطلوبة من الطرفين عشان الحياة تمشى
> مش علطوووول مكشرة فى وشه ههههههههههه
> ميرسى حبيبتى عالموضوع حتى لو كانت النتيجة من الضحك زى اللى فوق ​*



*شكرا يا قمرتي على مرورك
وانشالله بضل الانتسامة على وجهك*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الابتسامات المؤذية دى يا رنا
بس موضوع جمييييييييل يالا خليهم يخافوا شوية​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*

مش ها خلي حد يبتسملي
هههههههههههههههههههه
شكرااااااااا رنا

موضوع جميل خالص


----------



## rana1981 (12 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*



كليمو قال:


> مش ها خلي حد يبتسملي
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرااااااااا رنا
> 
> موضوع جميل خالص



*شكرا كليمو 
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## rana1981 (12 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه الابتسامات المؤذية دى يا رنا
> بس موضوع جمييييييييل يالا خليهم يخافوا شوية​*



*شكرا يا قمر 
الرب يرعاكي*​


----------



## الهى كن قائدى (12 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*

كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان زمان​


----------



## +Coptic+ (12 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*

*لكن ابتسامة زوجة في وجه زوجها تساوي عندة كنوز العالم
لكن ابتسامة طفلة في وجة ابيها تكفي لان يشعر بالسعادة مهما كان مرهق من العمل
لكن ابتسامة اخت في وجة اخيها تجعل يومة سعيد
لكن ابتسامة ام في وجة طفلها تكفي لان تغير حياتة*
*شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يجعلك مبتسمة طول العمر*


----------



## rana1981 (12 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*



الهى كن قائدى قال:


> كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان زمان​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يرعاك*


----------



## rana1981 (12 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*



m1ged قال:


> *لكن ابتسامة زوجة في وجه زوجها تساوي عندة كنوز العالم
> لكن ابتسامة طفلة في وجة ابيها تكفي لان يشعر بالسعادة مهما كان مرهق من العمل
> لكن ابتسامة اخت في وجة اخيها تجعل يومة سعيد
> لكن ابتسامة ام في وجة طفلها تكفي لان تغير حياتة*
> ...



*شكرا على ردك الرائع
الرب يرعاك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*

*خطيرة ابتسامة المرأه لكن مش دايما خادعه
 مبرسى رنون على موضوعك الجميل*


----------



## Rosetta (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*


----------



## rana1981 (16 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*



dona nabil قال:


> *خطيرة ابتسامة المرأه لكن مش دايما خادعه
> مبرسى رنون على موضوعك الجميل*



*شكرا على مرورك حبيبتي
 الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (16 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*



red rose88 قال:


>



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (27 أغسطس 2009)

*النساء عندما يبتسمن*

ابتسمت كليوباترا .


ففتنت قيصر روما .. وأودت بحياة انطونيو.. 


وهزت اكبر امبرطورية عرفها التاريخ . 


إبتسمت دليلة لشمشون الجبار .. 


داهية عصره .. فخر صريعاً .. 


ودب في عينيه النعاس وهو على ركبتيها فسلبته قوته وأذلته لإعدائه 


ابتسمت آن بولين لهنري الثامن ملك انجلترا 


فثار على البابا و الكنيسة و الدولة وثار على التقاليد جمعاء 


ابتسمت لولا مونتيز للملك لودفيج الاول ملك بافاريا 


فسحرته من الوهلة الاولى ودمرته في ايامه الاخيرة ففقد 


هيبته كملك وأضطر ان يتنازل عن العرش . 


أبتسمت حسناء لنابليون


كانت تدس مسدساً لتقتله فأطفأت في صدره نار الانتقام .. 


واكتفى بقوله لها : لقد أردتِ الفتك بالامبراطور .. فأخفيتِ سلاحكِ ..


فمغفرة لكِ ايتها الفتاة الجميلة 


أبتسمت ماري ملكة اسكتلندا .. 


ففتنت القادة .. والعظماء ورجال الحاشية فدب الحسد والانقسام لإجلها


بين رجال القصر وسجل التاريخ للأسرة المالكة وصمة عار لم يعرف


مثلها التاريخ منذ عهد كليوباترا


واخيرا حين ابتسمت بوبيا الحسناء لنيرون الامبراطور الروماني الشهير .. 



أختل عقله . واضطرب فكرة .. وقتل امه .. ثم احرق روما 



إنها المرأة تبتسم ..... فيفعل الرجل ما لا تحمد عقباه






سؤالي


لماذا المراة لاتحاول أن تبتسم للرجل


وهي تعلم مامدى تأثير ألابتسامه على الرجل؟​


----------



## youhnna (27 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: النساء عندما يبتسمن*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لان ليس كل الرجال ملوك او اباطره
لو ابتسمت المراءه للرجل العادى اعتقد سينالها مالايحمد عقباه
ههههههههههههههههههه
خلى بالك من نفسك جوى*


----------



## +Coptic+ (27 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: النساء عندما يبتسمن*

*عندما تبتسم الام لطفلها فانه يشعر بكل السعاده و الفرح
عندما تبتسم الزوجة لزوجها تنسية هم الايام
عندما تبتسم الطفلة لابيها يزول تعب العمل و الارقاق
عنتدما تبتسم الحبيبة لحبيبها تجع قلبة يرقص فرحا
عنتدما تبتسم الاخت لااخيها تعطية طاقة للابداع و التميز
ربنا يديم لنا ابتسامتك الجميلة و يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: النساء عندما يبتسمن*

*من احلي الحاجات فعلا في البنت ضحكتها
وبتميزها عن بنوتة غيرها 
ميرسي ياجو​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: النساء عندما يبتسمن*

*ههههههههههههههه
يااااااااا البنات جامدا اووووى كده
ميررسى ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## girgis2 (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: النساء عندما يبتسمن*

*إنها المرأة تبتسم ..... فيفعل الرجل ما لا تحمد عقباه






سؤالي


لماذا المراة لاتحاول أن تبتسم للرجل


وهي تعلم مامدى تأثير ألابتسامه على الرجل؟*

*ههههههه*

*أيوة أيوة خلي الدنيا تخرب*

*نصيحة بنائة فعلاااا*​


----------



## EL GeNeRalllll (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: النساء عندما يبتسمن*

*   اذا هي بتبتسم والنتيجه كده  تخيل لو ضربت بوز هيحصل ايه ربنا يكفينا شرب ابتسامتهم*​    :smi411:


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*

*تم الدمج بسبب التكرار ​*


----------



## سيف الدين قطز (30 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟*

الابتسامه مفتاح القلوب اية قلوب سواء كان قلب ملك ام قلب غفير


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

*لا هبتسم بقي*
*واللي يولع يولع ههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي جوي*​


----------

